# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Как все успевать?

## Домик в деревне

Надеюсь, что нам Марина напишет, как все успевать, когда детей много. Я пока по следам своего разговора с Libellule в аське расскажу, как я стараюсь все успеть, *а вы расскажите, как вы.*
_
слу, а когда ты вообще все успеваешь? гулять каждый день, кушать готовить, убираться, еще ж надо с ним время проводить, читать там или ченить что вы там делаете, а когда вообще в магазины ходить?_
Гулять летом очень легко. Одеваться быстро, это большое подспорье. Ммм, время проводить, я смотрю на это просто. Готовим-убираемся вместе. Сегодня и окна помыли, и пол тоже протерли. Остальное стараюсь не загрязнять и быть образцовой флай-леди. Чисто принципами пользуюсь, не успешно, но о их существовании знаю и оно помогает, т.е. к примеру, что не надо стараться убрать все, а нужно поубирать минут 10-15 и уже станет чище. Когда разбираю вещи в шкафу, то не выкладываю все, а только то, что смогу разобрать за эти 10-15 минут и так за пару подходов можно разобрать все без травмирования моей психики. 
Никаких специальных занятий с ребенком не провожу. т.е. нет такого 15 минут рисуем, 15 лепим. хочет рисовать - рисует, предлагаю регулярно. Хочет складывать кастрюли, пока я посуду мою - пожалуйста. 
В магазины хожу очень редко, по очень острой нехватке чего-то дома. Прошу либо мужа купить по пути домой вечером, либо заказываю на дом в Утконосе.
На дом где-то раз в 2 недели получается заказать что-то тяжелое. т.к. это надо сесть, осознать, чего не хватает. 
Ну и вообще наличие ребенка сильно организует в плане приоритетов: погулять и поесть приготовить надо обязательно. Если не погулять, он не добесится и будет пищать весь вечер и не уснет нормально. Поесть тоже само собой. голодный будет пищать. Откуда я это знаю, Да, конечно, были ситуации разные =))) Остальное опционально. могу посуду и не помыть. я не фанат этого.
Потом уборка. До года двух сын боялся пылесоса как огня, приходилось это делать с ним в слинге, сначала спереди, когда подрос, то и на спину прикручивала. Кайфавали оба, пару раз засыпал там, так сладко. Потом пылесос полюбил и все уборки заканчиваются с ужасным расстройством, что пришлось закончить. Особенно с мокрыми тряпками не желает расставаться. Сегодня мыли окно, весь пол был мокрый. В общем, совместная деятельность - наше все! 
Ну и главный принцип, когда ребенок спит, время отдыхать, т.е. интернет - бугага! Но и поспать тоже могу и днем. Но что делать, когда деток будет двое и сны не будут совпадать, пока не знаю. Будем разбираться по ходу дела.

----------


## nezabudka

А у меня бардак....(( и я грущу. Я его чесслово устраняю каждый день, но почему-то он опять появляется. Но правда у нас еще ремонт, поэтому вещи гуляют по дому постоянно. Ну я все равно собой довольна. Что касается уборки, я делаю так. Захотелось младшенькой в ванне поплескаться, ок, ее сажаю, пою песенки и одновременно закидываю вещи в стиралку, протираю полочки или мою унитаз. Когда как, смотря сколько сидим. Но сидим часто, по 2-3, а то и 4 раза в день (любим водичку), поэтому в ванне часто чисто)). Старший же в это время чем-то занят, либо гуляет. Благо есть сад, площадка и соседки-подружки, ну и бабульки на лавочке. Пока мою посуду, младшая ковыряется с фасолью, посудой или на спине спит. Старший чаще всего рядом, либо чай наливает, либо выпрашивает конфеты. Гуляем без заморочек с графиками, просто когда появилось свободное время или настроение. В магазины ездием раз в неделю и затариваемся на неделю. Радуга чаще всего, в Метро с детьми пускают редко. Пылесос у нас в почете, когда я заканчиваю Ева как правило спит, естественно на руках, либо в слинге. Короче, я стараюсь все делать по дому тогда, когда мои дети не спят, чтоб они это видели, а вот когда спят, то делаю то, что хотела бы чтоб они не видели, а именно))) интернет!!! ну и по телефону поболтать))). правда поспать было бы приятней, иногда получается, но днем сны у детей не совпадают, поэтому я бегом к старшему уделять внимание.

----------


## kazangi

У меня тоже чаще всего бардак, потому что я в одном углу убираю, а в другом дочь с папой возвращают бардак))) или просто папа))) Посуду утром моет папа, в обед я, пока дочь смотрит мультики, вечером у кого есть настроение. Пылесосим в отсутствие Ульки при любой возможности, т.к. по ковру бывает и гречка валяется (играли в кормление птичек) и пластилин и все такое прочее.  Покупки все на папе, кроме мелких, типа хлеба, кефирчика детского, что продается в близлежащих в магазинах и куда мы заходим во время прогулок. Пол моем вместе с Улей, подметаем тоже, пыль вытирать - Улина почетная обязанность вытирать экран телевизора. Вещи раскладываем по местам в течение дня. В игрушках порядок всегда, заведено так с самого начала - во что не играем, то сразу убираем, вошло уже в привычку. Готовим еду тоже вместе, дочь умеет мешать, солить, разбивать яйца и чистить их, иногда реально помогает. Стирает машинка, она стоит на кухне, я в ванной сортирую белье, Уля носит в машинку, включаем вместе. Крупные дела, типа помыть холодильник, или почистить сантехнику едкими средствами, делаю когда дочь с отцом заняты вдвоем и надолго, чтобы папа не мешался, а дочь не помогала)) Когда спит - Инет))) Или включу и он работает, а я иногда заглядываю. Бывают дни, когда ничего сделать не удается, дочь требует внимания. Когда был в почете слинг, вот тогда был рай для домашнего хозяйства. Готовить стараюсь так, чтоб не на один раз хватило, маленькой кастрюльки супа хватает на 3 дня, я его не ем, Улька ест мало, остальное папе.

----------


## kosharrr

Да, у меня получается просто рай  :Smile: Агата маленькая, спит хорошо дома(на улице перестала), поэтому стирка, глажка в вечернее время, готовка, приборка в утреннее. В магазин ходим вместе, Агусь в слинге. Пока справляемся, образцово-идеально не получается, но все же......В интернете зависнуть получается надолго, но пока на всякое творчество меня не хватает. Книжки перестала читать  :Frown:  только аудио порой случается послушать, когда с коляской гуляю.  

Но как все успевать с двумя.....пока не представляю  :Smile:

----------


## KalugaDeti.Ru

Тема разделена. Часть сообщений перемещена в новую тему *Домработница в Калуге*

----------


## Stace

> Книжки перестала читать  только аудио порой случается послушать, когда с коляской гуляю.


 Я книжки читаю с телефона, пока убаюкиваю дочь (она у меня с грудью засыпает) и сразу нервничать перестала, что вот лежу, время уходит, а я ничего неделаю - только мысли крутятся. За это время кучу книг прочитала (не полезных, а развлекалово, а это очень нужно для спокойствия мамы)
По принципам флай-леди я тоже стараюсь построить, но полностью следовать им не получается, зато полезного оттуда взяла много. Как-то: не сделать, а поделать 15 минут - и нелюбимое дело само по себе делается. Не копить груды вещей в местах, где все-все складывают, а разбирать их каждый день.Чистить-мыть чистое, т.е. не ждать, когда грязь уже в глаза лезть будет, а протирать почаще. Взял вещь - положи на место. Сейчас уже с дочкой делаю многие дела, главное чтобы с химией не были связаны. При том что я работаю на полную ставку, умудряюсь сейчас даже вязать. По чуть-чуть, но каждый день.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Stace, да-да! метод 15 минут работает на ура! А еще важный и очень эффективный метод, это держать раковину чистой в любое время и не оставлять на утро гору посуды. Я сегодня утром проснулась, так не хотелось ничего делать начинать, т.к. с вечера поленилась отдраить раковину. А когда раквина сверкает, она как будто приглашает меня приготовиться что-то вкусненькое и весь день в другом ритме проходит. Надо взять себе за правило держать раковину чистой и все будет хорошо!

----------


## Stace

Ну привычка закругляться на кухне в любом состоянии у меня выработана уже давно. Ненавижу заходить на кухню с утра с грязной раковиной, плитой и не дай бог грязной чашкой))) К этому меня мама приучила - она даже и слышать не слышала про флай-леди.
И еще такое мне нравится, но никак не могу заставить себя расстаться со многими вещами (советское детство): хлам нельзя упорядочить - от него нужно избавляться!

----------


## nezabudka

О!!! Это мое любимое! Расхламление. Беру мешок и по всем комнатам: флакончики, сломаные игрушки, дырявые старые вещи, бумажки.....Обожаю это делать. Легче даже становится) Но только вот бардака меньше не становится))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оооо. Расхламляться - это прекрасно. У флайледей написано, кажется, что каждую неделю нужно избавляться от 27ми ненужных вещей. И дышаться будет легче!

----------


## nezabudka

тяжелее всего мне дается глажка и полы на кухне, и лестница. игрушки....бог с ними, они везде и повсюду, да и нужны. на кухне чтоб заняты были, в ванне, когда в душе моюсь и т.д. а вот с глажкой....кто как справляется?

----------


## kazangi

я глажу по мере необходимости, постельное не глажу вообще.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Гладить постельное для меня из области фантастики. Глажу очень редко. Рубашки для работы прошу мужа гладить себе самому. Он тоже редко отваживается. Стараюсь покупать вещи, которые мало мнутся. Хаха.

----------


## Stace

глажу сейчас вечером, когда дочь уложу, по 15-20 минут. и даже постельное белье. )))

----------


## Jazz

Про глажку постельного белья. Мне тут мама моя один секретик рассказала. Я теперь белье, полотенца etc. совсем не глажу.  Когда оно стирается не нужно ставить максимальный отжим (после машинки белье должно быть чуть сырым); потом белье складываем аккуратно в стопочку, и оно так лежит примерно сутки (но не больше, а то сопреет) и распрямляется-разглаживается. А после развешиваем для досушки.
Ну а одежки, наоборот, стараюсь сразу повесить сушиться, чтоб меньше было складок ненужных. Глажу обычно сразу после стирки, вместе с мелким - он очень любит ползать вокруг доски гладильной.  А после вешаю все мнущееся на вешалки, чтобы когда надевать, все было готово. Но я, вообще-т, тоже люблю маломнущйся трикотаж.

----------


## Амина

Я глажу оооочень редко, только в крайней необходимости. Т.е. одежду, которую н улицу одеваем, когда у нее совсем вид непотребный)) Постельное, полотенца, нательное - никогда. Вредно это))

----------


## nezabudka

постельное, полотенце, нательное тоже - никогда, но и других вещей хватает, чтоб стопка набралась))

----------


## Stace

Про вредность глажки белья. Ну не очень мне в это верится. Мне проще прогладить вчетыре раза сложенную простыню и аккуратно ее убрать. Чтобы меньше гладить рубашки, я сушу их на вешалках - у меня в бельевой корзине лежат для этого дела складывающиеся вешалки советских времен (я не знаю просто делают ли такие сейчас). Многие рубашки после такой сушки в глажке не нуждаются, другие только подправить.

----------


## nezabudka

Правда-правда вредно! Волокна слипаются под горячей темпой и сё!))) пот плохо впитывается. я читала. но вот пастельное я покупаю такое, которой не мнется и глажки не требует.

----------


## Stace

Не замечала чтобы пот плохо впитывался)) ну не скатывается же он капельками на пол с постельного белья! Я не подзуживаю, просто что оно "не дышит" или "не впитывает" вот не замечаю.

----------


## Anastassija

я не глажу тоже, пастельное вообще два комплекта в обиходе. один сушиться другой на постеле, потом наоборот, одежде по мере необходимости, идем на улицу нужно, быстро гладанул и все

----------


## nezabudka

Я тоже не спорю, просто на эту тему проводились исследования учеными и они сказали, что да, с эстетической стороны, красиво, но вот пот (200 мл. за ночь у нормального не больного человека) впитывается плохо. Мы это не видим, так же как и не видим, как он впитывается. Мы вообще многое не видим. Я не оправдываю свою лень))) честно! Я, кстати, проодила эксперимент, попросила определить тетушку, глаженое белье или нет лежит на нашей кровати, сказала глаженое! Хотя она тщательно смотрела. Ну и нафига тратить мне на это бесполезное занятие время? лучше погулять схожу...)

----------


## Stace

Незабудка, а что за ткань такая, которая не мнется? Что-то ничего кроме бязи, редко сатина мне не попадается.

----------


## kazangi

есть такая ткань, не знаю как правильно, в простонародье называется "жатка". Она уже изначально красиво помята))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> есть такая ткань, не знаю как правильно, в простонародье называется "жатка". Она уже изначально красиво помята))


Вот точно абсолютно. Совершенно гениальное постельное белье, которое уже помятое. А еще я видела в продаже рубашки мужские на зарубежных сайтах с надписью "NO IRON", т.е. не требующие глажки. Они немного дороже обычных, но тоже бывают и из чистого хлопка, все хочу купить на пробу.

----------


## Stace

не знаю будет ли на такой простыне спать приятно? она ж жатая вся. У мужа рубашки летние из подобной ткани.
Мне нравится в Германии - все простыни на резинке и трикотажные - их вообще гладить смысла нет)))

----------


## Амина

Мне важнее, чтоыб постельное мягкое было, а не глаженое. Вот 4 года не могу подобрть постельное-все жесткое. Очень дорогое на записывание покупать не хочется, а недорогое - Г...(((  Хотя, на свадьбу покупала тоже недорогое (как раз жатое), мягкое...

----------


## nezabudka

А у меня не жатка, но не мнется...я в материалах нифига не смыслю....счас этикетку поищу. Оно гладкое и ровное, красивое. 3 комплекта таких.

----------


## anyamama

ну трикотажные простыни  на резинках и у нас продаются ))) очень удобно! 
еще сатин гладить необязательно, если после стирки ровненько развесить. по качеству - одна из лучших тканей - мягкая, шелковистая, долговечная и 100% хлопок.

----------


## Kusya

актуальная для меня темка! как раз сейчас выбираю постельное No Iron. 
симпатично и недорого нашла тут http://www.landsend.com/ix/overstock...eSize=72&tab=8

----------


## Noireverte

> симпатично и недорого нашла тут http://www.landsend.com/ix/overstock...eSize=72&tab=8


Классный магазин, мы там куртки/пальто покупаем.

----------


## Kusya

нам тоже он нравится! мы там много чего покупаем 
мне интернет шоппинг помогает много времени экономить, ну и посудомойка конечно!

----------


## kazangi

кто-нить тряпки половые стирает? или я одна ненормальная такая?

----------


## Амина

А зачем их стирать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> кто-нить тряпки половые стирает? или я одна ненормальная такая?


Стираю!!! Регулярно!

----------


## Амина

А я выкидываю...

----------


## kazangi

а мне жалко выкидывать хорошую тряпку, а они же пачкаются и соответственно грязь только возится, а чистенькой тряпочкой хорошо моется.

----------


## Амина

Ну полы ж мы моем не грязной водой, а чистой. Че б тряпке пачкаться? Вообще, у  меня по поводу воды пунктик. Я пока одну комнату мою, могу 2-3 раза воду поменять.

----------


## kazangi

так я тож меняю, тоже бесит, но тряпка все равно пачкается

----------


## Амина

Не наю, у меня изнашивается - да, но чтоб пачкаться.... Я ее ополаскиваю после мытья под проточной водой, иди в свежей в ведре - и все...

----------


## yakudza

Согласна, пачкаются. я стираю в машинке. Несколько тряпок плюс коврик из ванной или рабочие перчатки - и отлично.
Кухонные тряпочки мою в раковине с мылом.

----------


## kazangi

Девочки! Какая прекрасная штука - мыльные орехи!!! постирала Улькины вещи, все в гуаши были, ни пятнышка не осталось!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я долго думала прежде, чем отморозить эту фразу.
Но для меня сейчас, да и вообще, наверное, чтобы все успевать, нужно что-то таки не успевать, а откладывать и постепенно к этому подбираться. И что главное! Не расстраиваться, если что-то не успел.

----------


## yakudza

согласна с Домиком!

а мне в приготовлении обедов очень помогает тёрка "Borner" (о с умляутом). Быстро все шинкует. Я супы варю через день - для них морковку, лук, свёклу, капусту и картошку тру на терке. И картошку на потушить - тоже там. Ещё можно капусту очень тонко нашинковать. Всем рекомендую (уже дважды ее на ДР дарила)))!

----------


## Jazz

> а мне в приготовлении обедов очень помогает тёрка "Borner" (о с умляутом).


Катя, с чем-с чем терка? Кто такой *умляутом*? 
Мне правда интересно - я как раз все хожу в магазинах вокруг этих терок, да никак не решусь...

----------


## Noireverte

Наверное, имеется в виду эта буква: *ӧ*. Умляут - это две точки сверху.

----------


## yakudza

Да-да, именно это имелось в виду!))) Тёрка немецкая. Если уже видели, рекомендую! Самую дешевую нашла в магазине "наш дом" (кажется так называется) напротив 21 века. Дешевле, чем в специализированном магазине. Но в спец. магазине (в здании "Мажор-дом" на Дзержинке) зато есть запасные насадки (а то они нет нет да и тупятся).

----------


## Jazz

Ой, мерси! Вот я несообразительная стала! И в голову не пришло, что написаное в скобках, относится к написанию слова, а не к самой терке - решила, что Катя ошиблась... 
Да, именно в этом магазе напротив 21 века я вокруг терок этих и ходила. Попрошу маму или сестру осчастливить меня на 8 марта.))))

----------


## Ёжик

А мне теперь еще облегчает жизнь робот-пылесос. Очень удобно!

----------


## Веснушка

вот кстати, Ежик, поделись впечатлениями от робота. выбирала между ним и моющим пылесосом, остановилась на последнем...может, зря? как на твой взгляд?

----------


## kazangi

мне тоже интересно, чем он хорош?

----------


## Ёжик

Ну моющего у меня нет, поэтому сравнить не могу. Выбирала пылесос, потому что грязь мне убрать важнее, чем пол намочить)). Я так понимаю, что прежде чем моющий пылесос запускать, пропылесосить надо, а для меня это лично затратнее по времени и силам, проще потом чистый пол тряпочкой самой протереть!
А хорош он тем, что пол чистый всегда и тщательно без какого-либо моего вмешательства (не, ну надо пылесос, конечно, включить, а потом грязь из него убрать)) Мы либо с ним вместе убираемся, я по верхам, он внизу, причем залезает даже туда, куда я только во время генуборок)) Либо он убирается, пока нас дома нет. Возвращаемся уже в квартиру с идеально вылизанным полом)))
Ну и заказывали мы его в Штатах, так что дешевле, чем у нас в 2 раза обошелся.
Лю я его крепко-крепко)))

----------


## Ёжик

Вот, кстати, зарисовка сегодняшняя)) Младший в рю за спиной, старший увлечен тетрадями Кумона (куплены там же, в Штатах), пылосос убирается, мультиварка обед готовит, а я тортик варганю)))

----------


## Веснушка

а убирает чисто? всю грязь, или только мелкую? и с какого сайта заказывали, глянуть бы))))

----------


## Ёжик

Убирает все... наверно, не знаю, что для вас мелкая грязь)) игрушки не засасывает)). А крупная грязь у меня, наверно, на полу не валяется))) Сайт точно сейчас не скажу, муж где-то нашел.

----------


## Веснушка

да я вообще неправильно выразилась наверное))) короче, убирает все)) понятно, спасибо))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ежик, спасибо за отзыв. И за картинку "Все успевающей мамы" =))))
Прям даже захотелось такой же пылесос и тетради и торт. В общем, весь пакет =))
Я уже слышала отзывы хорошие об этом пылесосе.
Надо еще присмотреться.

Девочки, а поделитесь своими хозяйственными находками, пожалуйста. Что вы из предметов обихода прям любите-любите и не понимаете, как вы раньше без этого обходились.

Я вот поделюсь тоже. Я не представляю, как я раньше чистила картошку без дуршлага с двумя ручками и подставкой внизу. Картошка лежит внутри, вода льется и уходит вниз беспрепятственно, очистки потом сухие и не надо их ниоткуда вылавливать.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Привет всем! Для меня эта тема тоже весьма актуальна. В основном стараюсь не доводить до бардака, каждый день уделяю уборке небольшое колличество времени. когда начинаю генералить, подключаются все дети, старшие пылесосят, младшие вытирают пыль. Включаем громко музыку, поем и убираемся - веселуха! Ну конечно и подурачимся немножко, не без этого. Самая незаменимая для меня вещь - это посудомойка, т.к. я терпеть не могу мыть посуду, а у меня ее о-го-го. А так конечно много нужных, полезных  вещей, моих любых, которые облегчают мне жизнь! Мне гораздо приятнее проводить время с моими детками. чем за какими-то делами, тем более они у меня все личности творческие (в прочем, как большинство детишек), любят лепить, красить, мастерить и т. д.

----------


## IRISCHKA

мне тоже интересно, как убирает робот-пылесос. Под крупной грязью наверное имелось ввиду крупа какая-нибудь, пластилин и тому подобное, что может быть рассыпано детками в процессе творчества. Это он убирает без труда? Но мне кажется моющий все же экологичнее, так как в нем нет никаких пылесборников. А как у "робота" в этом плане? Не очень знакома с его комплектацией (можно так выразиться?!) Каким образом у него пыль-грязь собирается?

----------


## kazangi

смотрите что нашла http://www.biglion.ru/kaluga/deals/aspirateurll173/

----------

